# News - Killerspiele: Galeria Kaufhof: Ab April 2009 keine USK 18-Spiele mehr im Sortiment



## System (17. März 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,679158


----------



## Vidaro (17. März 2009)

lol nun fängt es an da schneiden se sich ins eigene fleisch gut muss man aber auch sagen wer kauft spiele in nem kaufhaus da sinds meist noch teurer wie bei MediaBlöd und co


----------



## Dyson (17. März 2009)

Selbstbestrafung durch Naivität. 

Wobei wir sowieso keine Zielgruppe von Galeria Kaufhof sind, behaupte ich mal.^^


----------



## ShotgunJimmy (17. März 2009)

schön blöd!


----------



## Boesor (17. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Dyson am 17.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstbestrafung durch Naivität.
> 
> Wobei wir sowieso keine Zielgruppe von Galeria Kaufhof sind, behaupte ich mal.^^



Das ist doch keine Selbstbestrafung, leute, mitdenken!
Natürlich sind "wir" nicht die Hauptzielgruppe , was liegt also näher, als sich jetzt, in dem eh etwas aufgeheizten Klima, auf die Zielgruppe zu konzentrieren, die eben keine killerspiele will.


----------



## Zapfenbaer (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

Von mir aus können die auch alle Spiele aus dem Sortiment entfernen, ich habe da noch nie was gekauft.


----------



## fragman (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

die nehmen das raus weils denen wirtschatflich nicht schaden wird, heuchelei hoch 10. aber so ist diese scheiss gesellschaft mittlerweile, politisch korrekt nennt sich das wohl, in wirklich verlogen ohne ende.


----------



## creeperpcs (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

tja ja so dumm muss man sein nun gehen dennen einige € durch die lappen , naja eigentlich besser, ich glaube es ist locker 10 jahre her als ich mir ein Game bei dennen gakauft habe.
have a nice day


----------



## agvoter (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

Counter Strike ist aber doch ab 16 Jahren freigegeben


----------



## Memphis11 (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

Galeria Kaufhof , sowas gibt es im Ösi Land nicht  
Mal abgesehn davon, wer kauft schon in so einem Laden Computer Games mit USK18 siegel.


----------



## Cyberdragon (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

Lächerlich... gibts überhaupt auch nur einen einzigen Gamer in der BRD der bei diesem Saftladen kaufen tut?

Die Maßnahme könn se sich gepflegt an die Backe nageln


----------



## santaclaus333 (17. März 2009)

Ich kaufe sowieso nie bei Kaufhof, Mädchenmarkt oder Jupiter. Und mein Spieleversender steht im Moment wirtschaftlich gut da, sitzt in Österreich und wird den Verkauf nie einstellen   .


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

find ich gut, weniger konkurenz  

aber seltsamer schritt, NOCH gehört der Kaufhof zur Metro, die allerdings verkauft USK 18 spiele auch weiterhin 

wär auch zu schön wenn MM und Saturn die auch rausnehmen


----------



## bjoern87 (17. März 2009)

...das war auch mein erster gedanke...WER kauft DORT seine spiele???

...und da auch ich sehr solidarisch bin, spende ich der Galeria Kaufhof ein herzliches ääähhhmmm....höhöhöhöhö *augenverleier* und aufrichtiges beileid...was seid ihr für schleimer...guten tag, auch!


----------



## Feuerfalke (17. März 2009)

Kaufhof gibt es noch?

Wayne?


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

bjoern87 am 17.03.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ...das war auch mein erster gedanke...WER kauft DORT seine spiele???



ich hab da mal spiele gekauft die hatten wohl irgendwo im Bombenkeller oder so ne ganze gitterbox mit 15 jahre alten spielen gefunden die die dann für 1€ verramscht haben, teilweise noch auf 5 1/4" disketten, gott war das nen teurer tag hab fast die ganze gitterbox mitgenommen


----------



## Memphis11 (17. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 17.03.2009 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> bjoern87 am 17.03.2009 17:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganau sowas habe ich mir auch vorgestellt als ich Galeria Kaufhof gelesen habe


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

Memphis11 am 17.03.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.03.2009 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn wer nen Kaufhof weiss der sowas hat, bitte melden, man kann nie genug alte spiele haben!

und wer jetzt was gegen alte spiele sagt wird mit Rasenmähermann bestraft


----------



## Chemenu (17. März 2009)

Dann sollten sie aber der Konsequenz wegen auch die FSK18 DVDs aus dem Sortiment nehmen. So wirkt das ganze doch arg lächerlich, nach dem Motto "Wir wissen zwar nicht was wir tun sollen, aber irgendwas muss getan werden."

Achja, und die Reizwäsche bitte in Zukunft nicht gleich neben der Rolltreppe positionieren, das verdirbt die Augen unserer Kinder.


----------



## Memphis11 (17. März 2009)

Chemenu am 17.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sollten sie aber der Konsequenz wegen auch die FSK18 DVDs aus dem Sortiment nehmen. So wirkt das ganze doch arg lächerlich, nach dem Motto "Wir wissen zwar nicht was wir tun sollen, aber irgendwas muss getan werden."
> 
> Achja, und die Reizwäsche bitte in Zukunft nicht gleich neben der Rolltreppe positionieren, das verdirbt die Augen unserer Kinder.


Sie sollten sich am besten gleich selber aus dem Sortiment nehmen, weg mit dem ganzen Kaufhof, es wird Zeit für was neues


----------



## Prime85 (17. März 2009)

Ich habe da auch noch nie Spiele gekauft, gibt es in meiner Stadt nicht und wäre wahrscheinlich eh zu teuer genauso wie Karstadt.
Aber vielleicht denken die, sie können damit verhindern das Kinder diese Spiele kaufen oder die Eltern diese Spiele für ihre Kinder beim Familienshoppen kaufen ohne das die Alterseinstufung beachtet wird. Eine strengere Kontrolle bei den Kassen hätte es aber auch getan. So verlieren sie evtl. doch den ein oder anderen Volljährigen Zocker, der mal spontan sich dort ein Spiel kaufen wollte.


----------



## V3N4T0R (17. März 2009)

Gibts überhaupt Leute die in dem Saftladen Games kaufen?^^


----------



## ViktorVal (17. März 2009)

Hat imo nur Vorteile:

Die Position der wenigen reinen Spielegeschäfte am Markt wird gestärkt -> Vorteil für Kleinunternehmen

Dort ist die Beratung und Kompetenz um Längen besser -> Vorteil für Spieler

Kaufhof kann sagen "wir waren nicht untätig" -> Vorteil für Kaufhof


----------



## Zapfenbaer (17. März 2009)

Memphis11 am 17.03.2009 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 17.03.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hofkauf - DER Killerspiel-Discounter.


----------



## RoninX87 (17. März 2009)

Mit den Filmen hasde voll Recht, außerdem sind die Einstufungen reiner Humbuk, bestes Beispiel Watchmen (Film) ab 16?? Fallout 3 / Team Fortress 2 (Cut) ab 18?? Da ist einfach was faul...


----------



## Memphis11 (17. März 2009)

Zapfenbaer am 17.03.2009 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 17.03.2009 17:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......jetzt neu, mit noch mehr Blut und Hirn


----------



## oceano (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

Conrad hat das selbe vor 7 Jahren nach dem Erfurt Vorfall gemacht. Naja, die waren auch nie als der grosse Spiele-Seller bekannt


----------



## beppix (17. März 2009)

*AW:*

oh mein gott sag ich da nur. wieso denkt denn jeder dass computerspiele verantwortlich sind für amokläufe??? die ursachen liegen ganz woanders in unserer gesellschaft. die leute werden doch alle irgendwie ausgeschlossen oder haben sowieso schon irgendwelche psychischen probleme, ich denke das computerspiele nichts ausschlaggebendes damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Safferezunft (17. März 2009)

Das drastischste an dem Ganzen ist imo dass dieser "Kaufhof" damit nur eines demonstriert: Kein Vertrauen in die eigenen Angestellten. Würden die nämlich die USK 18-Titel regelmässig kontrollieren, gäbe es nichts zu verbieten.


----------



## inselberg (17. März 2009)

da kann man ja froh sein dass der der irre nicht mit duplo/lego gespielt hat - ich weiss nämlich nicht wie ich meinem 2jährigen neffen erklären könnte das seine geliebten bauklötze bbböössseeeeeee sind.


----------



## ZimPaul (17. März 2009)

Die meisten haben den springenden Punkt schon erkannt, aber nicht zuende gedacht.
Keiner kauft dort Spiele, den Spielern ists also egal. Deren Zielgruppe, nämlich alte, und "Leser" der Bild werden sagen: "die beweisen moral" und erstrecht hingehen.
Kann denen eigentlich nur ein Plus bescheren.

Schmierig ist die Aktion dennoch und ich könnte mich auch wieder aufs übelste aufregen, aber das hab ich mitlerweile aufgegeben. Sollen die sich alle ihre Dummheit in die Haare schmieren und mit Videospielen machen was sie wollen.
Wenn die Dinger in D echt irgentwann ein Verbot erhalten, hat das nur ein gutes: Die Entwickler brauchen keine Cut-Version mehr herzustellen, und man braucht sich nichtmehr damit rumschlagen. Im Ausland ein Game ordern und gut.


----------



## hornboy (17. März 2009)

hahahaha
wenn das bei euch in deutschland so weiter geht, wird die österreichische wirtschafft bald boomen!
wird zeit nen versandthandel aufzumachen


----------



## captainpain (17. März 2009)

Kaufhos kann pleite gehen...wäre vielleicht besser so...

solche Pfeifen.....


----------



## El_Cativo (17. März 2009)

[q=Newsmeldung]Werbeware aus den Prospekten März wird noch bis Ende des Monats abverkauft.[/quote]
Hmm heißt das jetzt, dass die ihre Lagerbestände bis ende März vollends rausballern ? Das könnte doch Preisreduktionen bedeuten, ich glaube ich muss Ende März mal beim Kaufhof vorbeischauen


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

captainpain am 17.03.2009 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaufhos kann pleite gehen...wäre vielleicht besser so...
> 
> solche Pfeifen.....



hast du eigentlich schonmal dran gedacht wieviele arbeitsplätze dadran hängen, man sollte vorsichtig damit sein andere als Pfeifen zu bezeichnen, das könnte wie ein Bumerang auf einen zurück kommen


----------



## thor2101 (17. März 2009)

wer kauft seine spiele bei kaufhof??


----------



## Oximoron12345 (17. März 2009)

Genau,
wir fallen jetzt noch schön der Spieleindustrie in den Rücken. DAUMEN HOCH LEUTE!! 

Also ganz langsam wird es wirklich affig und peinlich, sollen sie Ihre Mitarbeiter besser anweisen sich an die Richtlinien zu halten. 
Wir "Zocker" werden doch schon genug beschnitten mit der USK und dem ganzen mist. Ich bin ja immernoch dafür das wir die Bäckereien schließen, 90% aller Killerspieler essen Brot -> VERBIETET BROT...


----------



## Chemenu (17. März 2009)

thor2101 am 17.03.2009 18:04 schrieb:
			
		

> wer kauft seine spiele bei kaufhof??



Naja, ich wollte schon ein paar mal, aber die Spiele die ich gesucht habe hatten die nie im Angebot, da die Auswahl eh sehr beschränkt war. Außerdem sind die Preise recht gesalzen.
...
Da fällt mir ein, "El Matador" hab ich damals im Kaufhof erstanden. Das war sogar preislich ganz ok. Cooles Spiel übrigens.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

Oximoron12345 am 17.03.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau,
> wir fallen jetzt noch schön der Spieleindustrie in den Rücken. DAUMEN HOCH LEUTE!!
> 
> Also ganz langsam wird es wirklich affig und peinlich, sollen sie Ihre Mitarbeiter besser anweisen sich an die Richtlinien zu halten.
> Wir "Zocker" werden doch schon genug beschnitten mit der USK und dem ganzen mist. Ich bin ja immernoch dafür das wir die Bäckereien schließen, 90% aller Killerspieler essen Brot -> VERBIETET BROT...



die USk beschneidet niemanden

für den brotquatsch, wollte da nicht wer ne verwarnung geben an den nächsten der den schwachsinn benutzt?


----------



## fiumpf (17. März 2009)

System am 17.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Demnach habe das Unternehmen beschlossen, aufgrund des Amoklaufes in Winnenden, Werbeware aus den Prospekten noch bis Ende März abzuverkaufen.


Was ist denn der Grund dafür? Solidarität? Werbung? Verbesserung der Welt?
Die Aktion ist genauso sinnlos wie unnötig. *Kein einziger Amoklauf wird verhindert nur weil Gewaltspiele nicht mehr verkauft werden.*


btw, wie viel Schuss Munition hatte der Vater von Tim K. gebunkert? Um die 4600 Schuss? Ja nee, is klar, Kaufhof verkauft keine USK18-Titel mehr und der Vater stockt seinen Vorrat wieder auf....


----------



## Setizxy (17. März 2009)

ok... das is ja mehr als sinnlos oder da kann ich ja dann doch auch in 10 m weiter entfernten Saturn gehn und mir das gameh holen


----------



## Belgium (17. März 2009)

Wer geht zu Kaufhof, wusste garnicht das die PC Spiele verkaufen, bis auf ein paar Konsolensachen, zumindest in Aachen, also ich geh wenn eh zu MM oder S.
Naja vielleicht verkaufen sie die ja für nen gewissen günstigeren Preis, damit das Teufelszeug schnell wegkommt MUHA!


----------



## zerr (17. März 2009)

und was lernen wir daraus die "killerspiele" werden diskriminiert und die waffenshops verdienen weiterhin in den sie munition und waffen verkaufen 

naja


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2009)

hier in köln ist ein großer saturn *in* einem kaufhof - was ist dann mit dem?  :-o


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

fiumpf am 17.03.2009 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> System am 17.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dürfte marketing sein nach dem motto "seht her, wir sind familienfreundlich, Killerspiele gibts bei uns keine"


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

Herbboy am 17.03.2009 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hier in köln ist ein großer saturn *in* einem kaufhof - was ist dann mit dem?  :-o



naja der saturn verkauft, der kaufhof nicht, ganz einfach


----------



## aimheld (17. März 2009)

PC-Spiele sind bei Kaufhof eh zu teuer.
Warcraft 3 zB. 10€ teurer als woanders. Abzocke !


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

aimheld am 17.03.2009 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> PC-Spiele sind bei Kaufhof eh zu teuer.
> Warcraft 3 zB. 10€ teurer als woanders. Abzocke !



nein freie preisgestaltung..


----------



## BlaBlam (17. März 2009)

> Mit diesem Schritt möchte das Unternehmen ein weiteres Zeichen für eine soziale und gesellschaftspolitische Verantwortung setzen



tolles zeichen - jetzt werden spiele (und wohl auch spieler) nur noch mehr stigmatisiert!
und das anstatt einfach mal aufzupassen, dass sie solche spiele einfach nicht an jugendliche verkaufen...


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

naja daraus kann man auch ableiten wie wenig gewinn die mit spielen machen, die werden das nicht ohne grund tun sondern weil deren spieleumsatz vermutlich eh gering ist so das dieser schritt für sie eh keinen schaden macht

wir könnten das nicht so einfach


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. März 2009)

Wer geht denn zu Kaufhof und kauft Spiele?
Die sind doch da a) viel zu teuer und b) meistens CUT. ;-D


An die Galerie Kaufhof Geschäftsführung:ü

Leute, das ist der falsche weg.Dann solltet Ihr auch die Spielzeugpistolen und Gewehre aus der Spielzeugabteilung aus dem Sortiment nehmen.
Damit kann man auch bereits im frühkindlichen Alter interagieren und das Gefühl einer Waffe näher bringen.


Baut lieber mehr Jugendtreffs und integriert Minderheiten.Zeigt Verständnis für andersdenkende und habt einander Respekt.
Egal ob im Netz oder im realen Leben.Nehmt Euch mehr Zeit für Eure Kinder und hört Ihnen auch mal zu. (umgekehrt genauso!)
Dann passieren auch keine Amokläufe.


Ursache und Wirkung analysieren!


----------



## BigBond007 (17. März 2009)

wer bei galeria kauft ist selbst schuld


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

xotoxic242 am 17.03.2009 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Baut lieber mehr Jugendtreffs und integriert Minderheiten.Zeigt Verständnis für andersdenkende und habt einander Respekt.
> Egal ob im Netz oder im realen Leben.Nehmt Euch mehr Zeit für Eure Kinder.
> Dann passieren auch keine Amokläufe.
> !




dafür ist nun aber der Kaufhof recht wenig zuständig


----------



## BuzzingFreak (17. März 2009)

Hehe. Darüber muss ich schmunzeln...dann kauf ich sie eben wo anders! Mit 29 Jahren lass ich mich ganz sicher nicht mehr bevormunden.


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (17. März 2009)

Aehm, hat GK ueberhaupt eine eigene Elektronikabteilung mit Spielen? Bei uns ist jedenfalls ein Saturn drin und den wird das relativ wenig kratzen.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 17.03.2009 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Aehm, hat GK ueberhaupt eine eigene Elektronikabteilung mit Spielen? Bei uns ist jedenfalls ein Saturn drin und den wird das relativ wenig kratzen.



einige ja, ein paar andere nein, wie die ihr sortiment gestalten ist den einzelnen filialen überlassen


----------



## cougar2010 (17. März 2009)

So, jetzt ist es so weit: Die 5 Hansel, die ihre 18er-Spiele bei Galeria Kaufhof gekauft haben, müssen nun auch noch zum Mediamarkt. Naja, so lange sie am Regal nicht vor mir stehen und mir die Sicht nehmen, ist mir das egal


----------



## headcutter1001 (17. März 2009)

wanye intressierts wovür gibs uk,österreich ? is eh nur schaden für den staat keine mehrwertsteuer mehr


----------



## darkfuneral (17. März 2009)

Das ist doch völliger Schwachsinn, dann kauft man sich das Spiel einfach anderswo. Ich verstehe eh nicht, der Amoklauf war wirklich schlimm. Aber das dies jetzt deswegen war das er Computerspiele spielte oder mit Ihnen übte ist unwahrscheinlich. Viel eher ist es doch weil der Vater 16 Waffen im Schrank hatte und weil Junior mit diesen üben durfte. Da müsste man Schützenvereine oder Waffen im Privatbesitz verbieten aber doch keine Computerspiele. Er hat sicher auch Brot gegessen oder Cola getrunken, vielleicht war dies der Auslöser. Vielleicht sollten wir jetzt Cola verbieten? Also die Logik der Politiker ist mir da echt Schleierhaft. Nicht nur bei euch in Deutschland sondern auch bei uns in der Schweiz. Will man aber dann mal mit den Leuten reden und schreibt eine Email. Man bekommt keine Antwort. Also mit dem Gemeinen Volk reden sie nicht, sie lassen sich nur durch das selbe wählen.


----------



## WarStorm (17. März 2009)

Und wer kriegt die Spiele die übrig bleiben???

Genau Obdachlose!!!


----------



## Alsan (17. März 2009)

Mal was Generelles:

Warum werden diese Art von News eigentlich unter der Rubrik "Killerspiele" geführt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade als Gaming-Seite sollte man doch solche unseriösen Begriffe nicht auch noch verbreiten und gesellschaftsfähig machen, indem man sie benutzt.


----------



## PostalDude83 (17. März 2009)

was für trottel, bekommt das geld halt wer anders hehe


----------



## ash_aJax (17. März 2009)

Ist doch eh nur ne amrseelige PR Geschichte. Das richtige armseelige ist leider, dass sie damit Erfolg haben werden und die Zielgruppe der - sagen wir mal - über 40 Jährigen das als tolles Statement in Erinnerung behalten wird.

PS: darkfuneral, wärs so schlimm deinen Kommentar vor dem Absenden nochmal kurz durchzulesen? Sonst müssen andere den 3x lesen


----------



## xotoxic242 (17. März 2009)

headcutter1001 am 17.03.2009 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> wanye intressierts wovür gibs uk,österreich ?




Tja, mal sehen wie lange noch.So eine Einfuhrverbot is schnell erwirkt.
Deshalb würd ich da kein so große Werbung machen.
Aber ich bekomme meine Spiele.Das hat zu DDR Zeiten schon geklappt und klappt hier auch.


----------



## ash_aJax (17. März 2009)

ash_aJax am 17.03.2009 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch eh nur ne amrseelige PR Geschichte. Das richtige armseelige ist leider, dass sie damit Erfolg haben werden und die Zielgruppe der - sagen wir mal - über 40 Jährigen das als tolles Statement in Erinnerung behalten wird.
> 
> PS: darkfuneral, wärs so schlimm deinen Kommentar vor dem Absenden nochmal kurz durchzulesen? Sonst müssen andere den 3x lesen



war ja klar dass ich gleich nen Tippfehler hinterherschick


----------



## Kevin1965 (17. März 2009)

Setizxy am 17.03.2009 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ok... das is ja mehr als sinnlos oder da kann ich ja dann doch auch in 10 m weiter entfernten Saturn gehn und mir das gameh holen



Die Frage ist, wie lange noch?

Im Düsseldorfer Saturn sind alle FSK 18 Spiele aus den Regalen verschwunden. Dafür steht dort ein Hinweisschild:

Wenn Sie sich für FSK 18 Spiele interessieren, fragen Sie unser Verkaufspersonal.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

xotoxic242 am 17.03.2009 19:03 schrieb:
			
		

> headcutter1001 am 17.03.2009 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so einfach dürfte das nicht sein, zum privatgebrauch darf ich auch beschlagnahmte spiele einführen, gibts nen gerichtsurteil zu


----------



## Belgium (17. März 2009)

Tja ich find Saturn und Co, sollte einfach ne 18er Abteilung machen, sprich wie in einer Videothek, für Porn, Horror und achja Spiele, nur das Saturn und Co keine Pornoabteilung hätte, also schön räumlich abgetrennt. Hmm vielleicht sollte Beate Uhse Spiele verkloppen, Einlass in den Läden is auch erst ab 18.


----------



## David430 (17. März 2009)

na dann wären ja wieder die schuldigen gefunden. die killerspiele sind an allem übel dieser welt schuld und die, die sie spielen von vorne herein alle bekloppt.
einerseits versucht der staat shooter zu verbieten andererseits lädt er in die bundeswehr und damit gegebenenfalls in den irak oder andere kriegsgebiete ein.... ich versteh das alles net mehr...


----------



## Calyptratus (17. März 2009)

Belgium am 17.03.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm vielleicht sollte Beate Uhse Spiele verkloppen, Einlass in den Läden is auch erst ab 18.



... und zu jedem ab18-Spiel gibts einen Porno zum Abreagieren gratis dazu...


----------



## BuzzingFreak (17. März 2009)

Calyptratus am 17.03.2009 19:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 17.03.2009 19:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das wären ja 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe! Geniale Idee!!!


----------



## Extremplay (17. März 2009)

Ich denke das es sinnlos is eine solche maßnahme zu treffen. 
Aber es ist wiederum deren Entscheidung und man kann sie nur akzeptieren. 
Ihr Gewinnverlust.


----------



## Deathknight888 (17. März 2009)

oja das bringt es wer geht denn bitte in den Kaufhof um sich ein Spiel ab 18 zu kaufen?

also bitte im kaufhof kosten die Spiele eh immer 10-20€ mehr als im Saturn, da eh keine Sau die kauft und die Mitarbeiter zu faul sind um andere Preise draufzukleben 

aber die Idee mit Beate Ushe ist echt geil


----------



## Adamanthul (17. März 2009)

Ich seh schon die aufgebrachte Spielermeute, die demonstrieren geht, wo sollen sie auch ihre Spiele kaufen wenn nicht in dem Gaming Markt schlechthin, GALERIA KAUFHOF


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2009)

Kevin1965 am 17.03.2009 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Setizxy am 17.03.2009 18:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das jetzt ein witz? das kann echt nicht sein, so ein völliger unsinn, das gibt es echt nicht. unglaublich...


----------



## satchmo (17. März 2009)

System am 17.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Was haben wir denn da?

Das erste Unternehmen, welches für sich das Thema als Werbevehikel gefunden hat. Das ist abgründig.

Widerlich, was sich in den letzten Tage so auftut. Eine fürchterliche Presse-/Medienlandschaft, Politiker die sich profilieren und jetzt, ein Einzelhandelsunternehmen, das sich auf dem Rücken der Opfer Gehör verschafft. Abartig...

Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass in spätestens 12 Monaten oder schon zu Weihnachten, diese Titel wieder in den Regalen stehen.

Dabei hätte es gereicht, sein Personal noch mal darauf einzuschwören, die USK beim Verkauf zu beachten. Nu, jedenfalls wäre das seriös, glaubwürdig und zielführend.


----------



## Memphis11 (17. März 2009)

Herbboy am 17.03.2009 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 17.03.2009 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...es wird noch so weit kommen das wenn man sich ein Game ab USK18 kauft , das es im Laden ganz still wird und beim rausgehn wird dann mit vorgehalter Hand geflüstert und mit dem Finger auf einem gezeigt und plötzlich ehe man sich versieht hat man einen aufgebrachten Mob hinter sich, der einen am nähchsten baum aufknüpfen will


----------



## Boesor (17. März 2009)

Herbboy am 17.03.2009 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Kevin1965 am 17.03.2009 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also in Dortmund ist die Konstellation mit Kaufhof/Saturn ähnlich, beides in einem Gebäude, da sah der Saturn Spielebereich aber noch ganz normal aus, zig Packungen von kane & Lynch (das ist doch wohl USK 18?), auch sonst keine für mich sichtbaren Veränderungen

Allerdings hatte ich das gefühl, die kontrollieren stärker die Einhaltung der Altersvorgaben. Aber das ist ja eher was gutes!


----------



## einkaufswagen (17. März 2009)

Adamanthul am 17.03.2009 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon die aufgebrachte Spielermeute, die demonstrieren geht, wo sollen sie auch ihre Spiele kaufen wenn nicht in dem Gaming Markt schlechthin, GALERIA KAUFHOF



Das Problem sind nicht die Einzelhandelsketten, sondern die Publisher die sich daran orientieren und entsprechende Titel gar nicht erst auf den Markt bringen. Es wird also im schlimmsten Fall noch weiter ZENSIERT, GESCHNITTEN und VERSTÜMMELT nur um mit Ach und Krach eine USK 16er Freigabe zu bekommen... ob das dann im kaufhof steht oder im Saturn bzw. Mediamarkt spielt keine Rolle...

In diesem Land sind Erwachsene sowieso schon weitesgehend ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit beraubt, wieso also darüber noch aufregen...


----------



## Boesor (17. März 2009)

Memphis11 am 17.03.2009 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> ...es wird noch so weit kommen das wenn man sich ein Game ab USK18 kauft , das es im Laden ganz still wird und beim rausgehn wird dann mit vorgehalter Hand geflüstert und mit dem Finger auf einem gezeigt und plötzlich ehe man sich versieht hat man einen aufgebrachten Mob hinter sich, der einen am nähchsten baum aufknüpfen will



Und wenn es nicht soweit kommt (wovon ich ausgehe) wird es zumindest hier im Forum genug member geben, die sich sowas einbilden werden.


----------



## GeneralKolenga (17. März 2009)

In Ordnung. Bei Galeria Kaufhof kaufe ich ab jetzt prinzipiell gar nichts mehr.


----------



## GeneralKolenga (17. März 2009)

PS: Wenn bei Saturn keine FSK 18 Spiele mehr verkauft würden, dann wohl auch bei Media Markt weil beide der gleichen Firma angehören und somit eigentlich das gleiche mit anderen Schildern überm Ladeneingang sind.


----------



## neosix123 (17. März 2009)

LACH
was ham die denn für ein katastrophales Management!!!  lach
die schießen sich doch nur selbst ins Bein...
bei Media Markt wars eh immer billiger... 
also...
juckt mich mal GAAAR nicht...


----------



## satchmo (17. März 2009)

einkaufswagen am 17.03.2009 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Land sind Erwachsene sowieso schon weitesgehend ihrer Entscheidungsfreiheit beraubt, wieso also darüber noch aufregen...




Es ist schon grotesk. Wir haben einen Jugendschutz der in Teilen schon ins Lächerliche abgleitet. Und warum? 

Weil wir es nicht schaffen, Eltern die Kompetenz und Verantwortung an die Hand zugeben, die es braucht. Das Ergebnis: das Ungelernte wird zum Gesetz - welches am Ende, für sich alleine genommen, so gar nichts bringt.


----------



## Succer (17. März 2009)

Ist mMn eine logische und verständliche Aktion! Zumindest geht sie in die Richtung, dass genau geguckt wird, wer welche Median kauft. Auch wenn das für mich als Erwachsener hieße, dass ich "meine" Spiele nur noch in Speziellen shops bekommen. Die Andere konsequente Seite der Medallie währe aber, dass auch Filme und Bücher mit dem USK 18 Siegel nicht mehr verkauft werden!


----------



## Boesor (17. März 2009)

satchmo am 17.03.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> einkaufswagen am 17.03.2009 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moment, diese Entscheidung hat allerdings nichts mit Jugendschutz zu tun, da sind wir uns doch hoffentlich einig.


----------



## Succer (17. März 2009)

Memphis11 am 17.03.2009 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 17.03.2009 19:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die spiele gibt es dann nur noch in "unscheinbaren braunen Plastiktüten"


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

Succer am 17.03.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 17.03.2009 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und dann heißt es nicht mehr "EY WAS ZUM WI***EN GEKAUFT!"" durch die ganze fußgängerzone sondern "EY WAS ZUM MORDEN GEKAUFT!"


----------



## satchmo (17. März 2009)

Boesor am 17.03.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> satchmo am 17.03.2009 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sind wir uns einig. Habe ich auf einkaufswagen´s letzten Satz bezogen.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (17. März 2009)

Succer am 17.03.2009 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 17.03.2009 19:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobald das Game mit der Geldkarte bezahlt wurde, wird der Titel vom Spiel samt Adresse und anderen persönlichen Daten an die Polizei übermittelt. Noch bevor die Installation auf dem heimischen PC abgeschlossen ist, gibt es präventiv den Todesschuss und es gibt einen potenziellen Killer weniger auf der Welt.

Ich fühle mich mittlerweile politisch verfolgt. Welches Land gibt uns Asyl?


----------



## pleX (17. März 2009)

Ich hoffe der Chef, der das genehmigt hat, schimpft sich nicht "guter Kaufmann".

Dummheit sollte bestraft werden.
Erst heute wurde nocheinmal ausdrücklich ausgesprochen, dass Pc-Spiele niemals ein Auslöser sein können.

Nun, Kaufhof verliert damit einen guten Kunden in mir, der jetzt seine Parfums, Handtaschen für die Freundin, Ketten und Uhren und natürlich auch jegliche andere Artikel, woanders kaufen wird. 
(Ich habe immer gerne und viel bei Kaufhof gekauft.. bis heute) 

(Ich hoffe das werden auch viele Andere, damit Leute wie diese verstehen wie man "kluge" Entscheidungen trifft)


----------



## HOTBLACK (17. März 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren was die mit den Teilen machen,
die sie bis Dato nicht verkauft bekommen....
Mein Vorschlag wäre daß PCGames die Reste aufkauft und
hier in der Community verlost.


----------



## pleX (17. März 2009)

HOTBLACK am 17.03.2009 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren was die mit den Teilen machen,
> die sie bis Dato nicht verkauft bekommen....
> Mein Vorschlag wäre daß PCGames die Reste aufkauft und
> hier in der Community verlost.



Gute Idee! Mir fällt gerade ein, AMAZON!!! 
Ich liebe ab Heute Amazon mehr denn je!

Die haben ja noch mehr als Kaufhof im Sortiment!!!

Ich glaube damit hat sich Kaufhof ins eigene Fleisch
geschnitten, denn jetzt werden noch mehr Leute die 
unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten des Online-Shops entdecken!
 

Wundervoll


----------



## Succer (17. März 2009)

MrFloppy77 am 17.03.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich fühle mich mittlerweile politisch verfolgt. Welches Land gibt uns Asyl?


Versuchs mal in <_*piep*_ > 

_Bitte keine solchen Links posten. Danke_


----------



## Chris130 (17. März 2009)

Die Strategie von Kaufhof funktioniert sicher. Sie gewinnen dadurch die Sympathie von denen, die sich von den Medien aufstacheln haben lassen.

Dass viele die Spiele künftig öfter aus Österreich importieren, finde ich gut. Bei den ganzen idiotischen Politkern (Pröll, Faymann), die wir derzeit haben, müssen wir eh möglichst viel Geld von allen Ecken und Enden herausholen.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

warum muss man gerade aus österreich importieren, viele läden die keiner kette angehören besorgen euch auch die Uncut, englischen oder indizierten spiele (sofern ihr 18 seit) da erhält arbeitsplätze


----------



## pleX (17. März 2009)

In 10 Jahren ist Deren Zeit vorbei und dann gibt es unser Einer in der Politik.

Ich denke das Unsere Generation wesentlich intelligenter handeln wird, denn schließlich werden Menschen immer klüger.

Ein gutes Beispiel dafür bieten unsere Oldie-Politiker ja schon fast täglich ..

Wir sind deren Wähler, das wissen die nur leider erst wenn es zu spät ist. Gut für uns .


----------



## LionsClaw (17. März 2009)

ich besorg mir die Spiele entweder in Holland oder beim Einzelhändler meines Vertrauens in Deutschland, der auch importierte Uncuts an Volljährige verkauft. Kaufhof macht sich damit beliebt bei den Bild-Lesern, kluger Zug.


----------



## Gralistra (17. März 2009)

Soll ich ehrlich sein?

Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel bei Kaufhof gekauft, dazu sind die mir eh zu teuer gewesen dort. 
Ich kaufe preisbewusst und in der Regel übers Internet. 
Was Kaufhof macht, ist in meinen Augen einfach nur Aufspringen auf einen "och die Armen in Winnenden guck wie mittleidvoll wir sind...".
Ich gehe davon aus, das die Verkaufszahlen solcher Spieler bei Galeria Kaufhof eh so niedrig waren, daß sie das als willkommenen Grund sehen, mit "positiver" Presse etwas aus ihrem Sortiment zu nehmen.


----------



## Emanuel06 (17. März 2009)

Also mir ists relativ egal...
Hab auch noch nie bei Kaufhof Spiele gekauft...
Amazon usw. sind sowieso besser!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. März 2009)

Gralistra am 17.03.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich ehrlich sein?
> 
> Ich hab noch nie ein Spiel bei Kaufhof gekauft, dazu sind die mir eh zu teuer gewesen dort.
> Ich kaufe preisbewusst und in der Regel übers Internet.
> ...


Die USK 18-Titel stellen ja auch keinen großen Anteil an der gesamten Auswahl an Games dar (afaik 6% ?).


----------



## El_Cativo (17. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 17.03.2009 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> warum muss man gerade aus österreich importieren, viele läden die keiner kette angehören besorgen euch auch die Uncut, englischen oder indizierten spiele (sofern ihr 18 seit) da erhält arbeitsplätze


Ich hoffe inständig, dass ich so einen Laden bei mir in der nähe mal finde...


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

El_Cativo am 17.03.2009 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 17.03.2009 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sowas sollte eigentlich in jeder stadt zu finden sein, wenn nicht, gratulation, marktlücke


----------



## El_Cativo (17. März 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 17.03.2009 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die USK 18-Titel stellen ja auch keinen großen Anteil an der gesamten Auswahl an Games dar (afaik 6% ?).


Stimmt zwar, aber in den Verkaufsstatistiken haben sie einen deutlich höheren Anteil.


----------



## El_Cativo (17. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 17.03.2009 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> El_Cativo am 17.03.2009 21:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da gibt es bei uns (in Stuttgart) sicherlich den einen oder anderen Laden. Nur kenn ich sie nicht.  
Ich kaufe bisher meine Spiele in der Regel beim MM oder beim Gamestop (sind auch beide direkt bei mir in der Nähe). Gamestop z.B. hat aber die Firmenpolitik, keine indizierten Spiele zu verklopfen. Beim MM hab ich mirt bisher die Frage nach indizierten Spielen gespart......


----------



## Succer (17. März 2009)

pleX am 17.03.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> In 10 Jahren ist Deren Zeit vorbei und dann gibt es unser Einer in der Politik.
> 
> Ich denke das Unsere Generation wesentlich intelligenter handeln wird, denn schließlich werden Menschen immer klüger.
> 
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht/kaum, es war schon immer so, dass gerade Ältere Menschen neuen Dingen erstmal skeptisch gegenüberstehen, und in der Politik sind nunmal vorrangig Menschen die in genau diesem Alter sind!

das war schon immer so und wird schon immer so sein und ich bezweifle nicht, das "wir" irgendwann mal in der gleichen Situation sein werden.


----------



## santaclaus333 (17. März 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 17.03.2009 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Die USK 18-Titel stellen ja auch keinen großen Anteil an der gesamten Auswahl an Games dar (afaik 6% ?).



Ja, aber von den 'richtigen' Games, also welche, die in PCG etc. schon mal ne Seite oder mehr Preview kriegen, etwa 40 bis 50%, würde ich schätzen, da diese ganzen ab 0-Titel irgendwelche Müllspiele sind, man nehme nur Reiterhof oder die Welle der Simulatoren.


----------



## nasskalt (17. März 2009)

pleX am 17.03.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich denke das Unsere Generation wesentlich intelligenter handeln wird, denn schließlich werden Menschen immer klüger.[...]


Das dachte ich auch einmal, so Anfang bis Mitte der 80er. Leider hat sich das nicht bestätigt


----------



## Huskyboy (17. März 2009)

einige scheinen "keine jugendfreigabe" mit nem qualitätssiegel zu verwechseln


----------



## Odin333 (17. März 2009)

Galeria Kaufhof? Nie was von gehöhrt.


----------



## Burner08 (17. März 2009)

Hauen die dann die ganzen Titel zu Knüllerpreisen raus, um sie loszuwerden? XD


----------



## High-Tech (17. März 2009)

Danke PC Games für die Info 
Dann weiß ich jetzt, dass ich Galeria Kaufhof zukünftig meiden muss wenn ich auf der Suche nach PC Spielen bin 
Dann gehts ab zu Saturn /Media Markt oder gleich Amazon


----------



## masterlu1 (17. März 2009)

Also das wird ja immer lächerlicher
jetzt fangen sogar schon die gamer damit an 
dieses wort "killerspiel" zu nutzen. diese 
medien werden ja immer schlimmer. dann 
das noch als werbung zu nutzen also jetzt 
wirds echt abartig


danke galeria kaufhof und natürlich auch den 
ganzen politikern!!!!!
viel spass in der wirtschaftskriese-.-

achja und galeria kaufhof ist mein 
nummereins spiele händler ftw
da hab ich bestimmt noch kein spiel gekauft.
diese ganze diskussion is doch totaler 
unsinn. 
Immer wieder sinds killerspiele (jetzt fang ich 
auch schon damit an sowas zu gebrauchen.

alle spiele ab 18 geil da kann ich ja 
immernoch css kaufen und das is ja laut 
medien das brutalste spiel mit den zerfetzden 
leichen Oo 

PS: ich kaufe bald auch meine games bei 
beate^^


----------



## DaHool99 (17. März 2009)

Naja wenn Kaufhof meint damit der deutschen Bevölkerung einen gefallen zu tun sollen sie dies von mir aus machen. Sozial sinnvoller wäre eigentlich eher ein Prospekt über Kindererziehung beim Kauf eines Computer Spieles, da die meisten Eltern schlicht die Kinder nur mit Games beschenken, damit sie ihre Ruhe haben und weniger Nerven aufbringen müssen, dass die Kinder damit nun nicht gerade gefördert werden sollte sich dann wohl aus der Logik ergeben.

Davon ab finde ich es schön, dass jeder Poltiker das Wort "Killerspiele" verwendet, es aber nirgends einheitlich definiert wird. Wieder ein schön schwammiger Begriff...

Ich denke der Artikel vom Tagesspiegel greift die Thematik vernüpftig auf und zeigt genau dahin wo man eigentlich hinschauen sollte: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/meinung/kommentare/Warcraft-Computerspiele-Winnenden;art141,2753695


----------



## Birdy84 (17. März 2009)

Ohne alles gelesen zu haben. Wenn die zumindest Konsequent wären und die Filme ab 18 auch rausnehmen würden. Mir entzieht sich der Sinn dieser Maßnahme. Den meisten Spieler wird diese Aktion aber ohnehin am Allerwertesten vorbei gehen, da die Preise für Spiele bei Kaufhof ein schlechter Scherz sind.


----------



## virtualtom (17. März 2009)

Denen geht wahrscheinlich nur der Stift, bei einem Testkauf erwischt zu werden.

Oder:

Da der Papst ja Deutscher ist, werden jetzt alle Deutschen zu Päpsten? Dann wird's hier aber ziemlich päpstlich zugegehen...


----------



## Memphis11 (17. März 2009)

Oder sie haben  gesehn das die Computer Games sowiso nicht besonders gut gehn und heucheln nur verantwortung(so oder so ist alles blödsinn)


----------



## ggallin1 (17. März 2009)

DaHool99 am 17.03.2009 22:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn Kaufhof meint damit der deutschen Bevölkerung einen gefallen zu tun sollen sie dies von mir aus machen. Sozial sinnvoller wäre eigentlich eher ein Prospekt über Kindererziehung beim Kauf eines Computer Spieles, da die meisten Eltern schlicht die Kinder nur mit Games beschenken, damit sie ihre Ruhe haben und weniger Nerven aufbringen müssen, dass die Kinder damit nun nicht gerade gefördert werden sollte sich dann wohl aus der Logik ergeben.
> 
> Davon ab finde ich es schön, dass jeder Poltiker das Wort "Killerspiele" verwendet, es aber nirgends einheitlich definiert wird. Wieder ein schön schwammiger Begriff...
> 
> Ich denke der Artikel vom Tagesspiegel greift die Thematik vernüpftig auf und zeigt genau dahin wo man eigentlich hinschauen sollte: http://www.tagesspiegel.de/meinung/kommentare/Warcraft-Computerspiele-Winnenden;art141,2753695


yep sehr guter artikel....


----------



## Birdy84 (17. März 2009)

fiumpf am 17.03.2009 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]btw, wie viel Schuss Munition hatte der Vater von Tim K. gebunkert? Um die 4600 Schuss? Ja nee, is klar, Kaufhof verkauft keine USK18-Titel mehr und der Vater stockt seinen Vorrat wieder auf....


 Vorsichtig mit solchen Darstellungen, damit bist du nämlich genau auf Bild- und Kaufhof-Niveau. Munition ist relativ teuer und als Sportschütze sind 10000 Schuss nichts. Daher ist es billiger in großen Mengen zu kaufen. Jetzt erklär mal bitte den Unterschied, wenn der Vater 46, 460 oder 4600 Schuss gehabt hätte.


----------



## Dr-Brot (17. März 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn 
So ne möchtegern "wir bewirken was" Aktion...

Wer kauft den dazu noch seine Spiele bei Kaufhof?? Wenn dan hol ich mir die bei Amazon, Media Markt oder Saturn aber ganz sicher nicht in so nem (meist überteuerten) Laden wir Kaufhof...


----------



## DeVan90 (17. März 2009)

Aha aha aha, tolle Aktion


----------



## Antalos (17. März 2009)

Langsam fängt es an mich aufzuregen!
Zugegeben, ich habe, meines wissens nach, noch nie Vollpreistitel beim KH gekauft nur ab und an classics für max 15€. Aber warum müssen wir armen erwachsenen immermehr zensiert, kontrolliert bzw. , in diesem fall, diskriminiert werden. Hier wird nur wieder unlauterer populismus betrieben, wie gegendie Linke....die ist auch böhse und populistisch und will das demokratische system stören...

Ich zietiere mal Benjamin Franklin:

 "Wer mit dem ziel von ein wenig mehr sicherheit auch nur einen geringen teil seiner freiheit aufgibt verbürgt sein recht auf recht und freiheit"

Noch eine kleine info an die politik (die das heir so oder so nicht lesen wird). Ich spiele seit ich etwa 9 jahre alt bin regelmäßig. 1996 hab ich bereits Resident Evil durchgezockt (mit 9!!!). Half-Life hab ich seit der ersten stunde gespielt. Trotz allem hab ich den sprung von der HAUPTSCHULE, über die WIRTSCHAFTSSCHULE bis zum ABITUR geschafft. Jetzt bin ich STUDENT! soviel zum Thema Computerspiele sind schädlich...

Wenn KH konsequent vorgehen würde müssten sie alle artikel aus ihrem sortiment nehmen in welchen "personen gewaltsam umkommen", denn dies ist die aktuelle deffinition von "killerspiel".

Ich denke auch, dass in Empire TW bei mir inzwischen mehr "personen gewaltsam umgekommen" sind als in jedem guten shooter....

ich weis...ich bin leicht vom thema abgekommen...aber diese ganze zensur/indiezierungs diskusion regt mich einfach auf

mfg euer Anta

PS: Ich spiele Shooter (Css/Dods/Ro/FEARC), bin relativ ruhig (vom Charakter her) und ich bin Bogenschütze.....jetzt fühle ich mich mit meinen 21 jährchen erst recht diskriminiert in diesem staat....mit glück kann ich nach meinem Optometrie studium auswandern...irgendwohin wo man inteligente leute braucht...vllt Afrika oder Neuseeland...

---> sry für die rechtschreibung...bin nicht ganz fit...


----------



## spiderschwein (17. März 2009)

gut gebrüllt antalos.

und lasst mich raten: die dvds mit den brutalsten filmen ziehen sie nicht aus dem sortiment und die messer auch nicht^^

naja, ich boykottiere den laden jetzt. hat wahrscheinlich keine große auswirkung, aber ich fühle mich dann pernönlich besser. und der karstadt ist ja direkt nebenan bei uns in bonn


----------



## Succer (17. März 2009)

Antalos am 17.03.2009 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine kleine info an die politik (die das heir so oder so nicht lesen wird). Ich spiele seit ich etwa 9 jahre alt bin regelmäßig. 1996 hab ich bereits Resident Evil durchgezockt (mit 9!!!). Half-Life hab ich seit der ersten stunde gespielt. Trotz allem hab ich den sprung von der HAUPTSCHULE, über die WIRTSCHAFTSSCHULE bis zum ABITUR geschafft. Jetzt bin ich STUDENT! soviel zum Thema Computerspiele sind schädlich...


Das spricht nicht unbedingt für deine Eltern /Erziehungsberechtigten! (Kein persönlicher Angriff) aber die Alterskennzeichnungen haben schon ihren sinn. Auch wenn es bei dir keine bleibenden "Veränderungen" hinterlassen haben sollte, ist das noch lange nicht die Regel.
Und mit Sicherheit nicht das Argument mit dem man in einer Solchen "Diskussion" auftrumpfen sollte.


----------



## Antalos (17. März 2009)

Succer am 17.03.2009 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Antalos am 17.03.2009 22:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Damit hast du leider recht.
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich jemals spiele zuhause gespielt habe....gegen welche meine eltern waren...dafür gab es freunde bei denen die eltern nicht hingesehen haben...

Hätte ich nur einen shooter auf der platte gehabt, damals, hätte ich meinen rechner im keller besuchen können...( hoffe mein kopf ist nicht mehr zu sehr in der schlinge...)...nein, meine eltern haben damals recht gut aufgepasst was ich gezockt habe, bis ich 16 war...einzige ausnahme war meines wissens nach Tomb Raider...hat auch meinem vater recht gut gefallen^^

Ich muss hier auch mal die frage in den raum stellen, ob die usk in den letzten jahren nicht nachgelassen hat....titel die heute ab 16 sind bzw 12 (Empire zb) hätten doch so vor 10 Jahren noch deutlch höhere einstufungen bekommen...wenn ich an C&C 2 (ab 16) oder ähnliche titel aus den 90ern denke....


----------



## fak3er (17. März 2009)

ja also wer seine spiele im kaufhaus kauft hat meiner meinung nach eh keinen plan.

lieber in nem kleinen laden da gehen die auch ein bisschen mehr mit dem preis entgegen oder im Internet oder direkt im ausland für die uncut Versionen ich bin sowas von froh das ich grenz nah wohn da fah ich halt mal ne 30 stunden dafür gibts immerhin englisch unterricht gratis


----------



## BigPsycho (17. März 2009)

Ganz ehrlich:

Ich könnte kotzen, wenn ich die Kommentare unter diesem Artikel lese. Es ist die freie Entscheidung von Kaufhof, die USK18 Spiele nicht mehr anzubieten. Wenn alle Geschäfte die Altersfreigaben einhalten würden, oder (falls ihnen dies nicht machbar erscheint) eben diese Spiele aus dem Sortiment nehmen würde, wäre die aktuelle Gesellschaft eine bessere.

JA, ich als Spieler, glaube, dass übertriebenener PC-Spiele-Konsum in einem zu frühen Alter der Entwicklung eines Kindes schaden kann, in einzelnen Fällen sogar seinen Anteil (NICHT der alleinige Auslöser) für psyschiche Krankheiten sein können, die im alleräußersten und seltensten Extremfall in einem Amoklauf enden.

Ich denke, wir sind alle der Meinung, dass Alkoholkonsum (als paralleles Beispiel) in jungem Alter nicht gesund ist. Ich zumindest bin froh, wenn ich trotz meiner 21 Jahre beim Bierkauf nach einem Alternsnachweis gefragt werde. Ebenso beim Einlass in eine Disko o.Ä. . Wo ist das Problem einen solchen Nachweis auch beim Kauf eines PC-Spiels zu bringen? Eben: Nirgendwo.

Die Kommentare unter diesem Artikel sind zu einem größtenteil verblendet und erinnern ebenfalls an Lobbystatements ohne eben über den berühmten Tellerrand hinauszublicken. Nur weil es MIR als 17-jährigen nicht schadet ein FSK18 Spiel zu zocken, heißt es nicht, dass es anderen Minderjährigen nicht schadet.

ich würde mir ein wenig mehr Niveau und "open-mind" Gedanken wünschen, die hier ja auch oft von den "bösen Medien" gefordert werden. Wie wäre es selbst den ersten Schritt selbst zu machen?

Psycho


----------



## Antalos (17. März 2009)

BigPsycho am 17.03.2009 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde mir ein wenig mehr Niveau und "open-mind" Gedanken wünschen, die hier ja auch oft von den "bösen Medien" gefordert werden. Wie wäre es selbst den ersten Schritt selbst zu machen?
> 
> Psycho



Ich denke ähnlich, auch wenn ich zuvor recht reiserisch (teils) geschrieben habe...

Ich hatte schon die idee eine Demo zu organisieren, für die einhaltung der usk empfehlungen....leider habe ich keine zeit...da der aufwand warscheinlich höher wäre als der erfolg einer solchen demo...leider...


----------



## DocX (18. März 2009)

Für das Unternehmen ist dieser Zug sicherlich ein kluger Schachzug, da der Bereich USK 18 Spiele wohl eher eine Nische im Unternehmen ist und man sich außenhin so darstellt, als würde man "aktiv" etwas machen.

Dieser Schritt kann aber weitreichenderer Auswirkungen haben, als die Leute, die hier sagen "es kauft sowieso keiner in dem Laden.". Galeria gehört ebenso wie Saturn und MM zu der Metro Group und wenn die Anweisung auf die anderen Unternehmen ausgeweitet wird, kann das weitreichende Konsequenzen haben, da MM und Saturn neben Amazon bestimmt einen Großteil der USK18 Verkäufe ausmachen. Sollten die Metro Unternehmen nachziehen (und sei es nur USK 18 Spiele unter der Ladentheke), fällt ein großer Absatzmarkt für USK 18 Spiele weg und eine nicht zu verachtende Anzahl an (Spontan)Käufern wird wegfallen. 
Publisher werden versuchen ihre Spiele auf USk 16 zu trimmen, damit diese weiterhin in allen Filialen öffentlich verkauft werden können und einige werden ihre Spiele evtl. gar nicht mehr in D verkaufen (somit würde auch ein deutschsprachiger Release in Ö oder CH wegfallen).

Dass diese Aktion nichts mit vernünftigem Denken zu tun hat, sollte jedem klar sein, nur kann dieser Schritt durchaus weitreichendere Konsequenzen haben als so manches Verbotsverbot von Politikern.


----------



## Enisra (18. März 2009)

Huskyboy am 17.03.2009 21:28 schrieb:
			
		

> einige scheinen "keine jugendfreigabe" mit nem qualitätssiegel zu verwechseln



Galileo-Redakteure z.B.   

Tja, der Beitrag war dann auch der Letzte wo ich mir von dieser billiger Brainiac/Miythbuster Kopie angesehen habe

Eigentlich fehlt jetzt ja nur noch das die Komiker die beiden Spielemessen verbieten,
also wenn die sich nicht vorher durch ihr eigenes Gerangel ins aus schießen,   
und die Waffenmessen bleiben bestehen, weil ja jeder weiß das man nicht in Echt, sonder ausschließlich in spielen schießen lernt


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. März 2009)

Ein völlig falsches Zeichen. Genau wie teilweise die unsachlichen Medien es machen, wird es so dargestellt, als sei es etwas verbotenes ein Spiel wie z.B. Gta zu spielen.
Dabei ist das nichts anderes als Erwachsenenunterhaltung und so sollte es auch behandelt werden.


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (18. März 2009)

Genau!!
weg mit dem Krimi's aus dem Vorabendprogram
gerade kinder bis 10 sind dann noch auf und schauen zum teil mit
auf die Verantwortlichkeit der eltern zu wissen und zu bestimmen was ihr kind sehen darf kann man nicht zählen, also verband die Krimi's


----------



## ChristophSchoen (18. März 2009)

Noch schauen alle Gamer zu. Das Fass mit dem Boden läuft zu, doch bald könnte es dem Fass den Boden wegziehen. Wo kommen wir denn hin?

Verbieten wir POP-Musik, weil ein Amokläufer diese hörte? NEIN! 

Verbieten wir Möhren und Erbsen, weil er diese gegessen hat? NEIN!

Verbieten wir Horrorfilme, nur weil ein Amokläufer diesen vielleicht auf seinen Rechner hatte? NEIN!

Verbieten wir Besteck, weil der Amokläufer wild damit rumfuchtelt? NEIN!

Verbieten wir PC-Spiele, weil der Amokläufer diese spielte? Leider ja. 

Doch verbietet man SoftAir-Waffen oder Dummies sowie Boxsäcke, weil man daran seine Agressionen ausüben kann? Nein!

Was soll dieser Wirbel um Spiele? Schuldzuweisung gefunden, abstempeln, Kaffee trinken und weiter Akten einsortieren. Niemand von den Gegnern sprich Politkern scheint ein Verständnis für PC-Spiele aufzuweisen, doch bekannte Medien ihrer Zeit, mit denen sie aufgewachsen sind, bleiben verschont. Es fehlt an kompetenten Politkern der neuen Generation, die in der Bildung, Pädagogik und mit sozialen Engagement sich der Sache widmen. Im Fall Winnenden wird auch untergekehrt, wer eigentlich eine große Schuld trägt. Das sind die Eltern und der Vater, der seinen Sohn anscheinend nicht tiefgründig kannte und seine Waffen im Haus leichtsinnig sicherte, sodass auch jeder Andere sich dort bedienen hätte können.

Es ist wie eine unendliche Geschichte, wo man am Ende klar Stellung beziehen muss und die lautet: Wenn ihr Spiele für Erwachsene verbietet, weil keine Kompetenz vorhanden ist, die nicht an Minderjährige zu verkaufen sprich Maßnahmen für Filesharing einzuführen, dann kann man sich nur noch dem Untergrund anschließen oder gar auswandern.


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Einfach nur LoL

In China is gerade n Sack Reis umgefallen. Aber lasse ma machen....


----------



## NItoRF (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass Computerspiele bei depressiven Personen, labile oder sons irgendwie geschädigte Personen Agressionen hervorrufen können und diese auch "Mord"-Sensibilisieren...
Allergings ist es schwachsinn, diese Spiele zu verbieten, da es ja auch genügend geistig "normale" gibt...

Das ist nur gute Werbung für Kaufhof, sonst nix...
Obwohl, ich unterstütze sie, ich geh jetzt zum Schutz der Menschheit in Kaufhof und kaufe mir paar Killerspiele, damit sonst niemand dran kommt...


----------



## SilentBreeze (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

is doch kein wunder. Computerspiele haben in der Politik eben keine große Lobby. Mineralöl oder Waffenindustrie schon!  

Ich wette die ganzen kleinen Politiker haben als Kinder auch Cowboy und Indianer gespielt. Und ich wette da wurde auch der eine oder andere simuliert skalpiert!  Dieses Gewaltverherrlichende Kinderspiel sollte man besser auch verbieten, oder? *g*


----------



## Sushimeister (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Damals bei Galeria Kaufhof:

Ich habe FarCry (ja, Teil1) gesucht, und gefunden! Es stand neben "Donalds dolle Abenteuer" oder so. Vielleicht wars auch "Barbie im Shoppingland", auf jeden Fall stands DIREKT neben den (Klein-)Kinderspielen.
Ich hab das einem Verkäufer gezeigt, aber dem ging das einfach nur am *rsch vorbei. Tja...

Aber das is schon ne ganz tolle Kette!


----------



## TheChicky (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SilentBreeze am 18.03.2009 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> is doch kein wunder. Computerspiele haben in der Politik eben keine große Lobby. Mineralöl oder Waffenindustrie schon!
> 
> Ich wette die ganzen kleinen Politiker haben als Kinder auch Cowboy und Indianer gespielt. Und ich wette da wurde auch der eine oder andere simuliert skalpiert!  Dieses Gewaltverherrlichende Kinderspiel sollte man besser auch verbieten, oder? *g*



Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie DU Cowboy und Indianer gespielt hast, aber bei uns wurde weder jemand "skalpiert", noch spritzte Blut oder jemanden wurden Kopf und andere Körperteile abgeschossen. Bestenfalls hatte man ein Holzgewehr und rief "Bäm Bäm!".

Dein Vergleich ist also ungefähr genauso sinnvoll wie der Vergleich zwischen einem Tarantino Film und einem Tom & Jerry Cartoon.


----------



## seamusharper (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Lasst sie doch machen ^^ Die wollen unser Geld halt nicht 

Und zur Politik muss man auch nichts mehr sagen - gerade im Radio "von der Leyen will nun minderjährige Testkäufer einführen"... Komisch damit ist sie doch vor knapp nem halben Jahr erst gescheitert...

Schade ist nur das die wenigsten Politiker sich um die wirklichen Ursachen kümmern (wollen). Momentan liegt der Fokus auf den Waffen und den Gewaltspielen - moment da haben wir ja schon die strengsten Gesetze...


----------



## Vordack (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 18.03.2009 09:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SilentBreeze am 18.03.2009 08:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein Chicky.

"Cowboy und Indianer" ist eins der ersten Spiele die Kinder spielen bei denen Sie mit Waffen konfrontiert werden und "spielen" auf Leute zu schiessen. In den Staaten ist diesen "mit Waffen großwerden" wesentlich ausgeprägter als hier in BRD.

Ich persönlich halte es für harmlos, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte^^


----------



## TheChicky (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 18.03.2009 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 18.03.2009 09:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum einen meinst du mit "Kinder" wohl ausschließlich die Jungen, denn kleine Mädchen spielen für gewöhnlich lieber mit Puppen anstatt sich wie Winnetou zu verhalten, weil die Jungs die Filme so toll fanden.

Zum andern ist es natürlich auch keine Frage von Waffen, denn das kann auch ein Taschenmesser oder ein spitzer Ast sein. Es geht hier um Brutalität. Und da sind nunmal ganze Welten zwischen einem harmlos abstrakten Cowboy und Indianer-Spiel und einem blutrünstigem Egoshooter heutzutage. Eben genau der selbe Unterschied wie zwischen John Rambo und Tom&Jerry. Und zwar ein gewalt(ät)iger.


----------



## lunatic71 (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Verkaufen Saturn oder Media Markt jetzt auch keine PC Games mehr? Die gehoeren schliesslich genau wie Kaufhof zur Metro Gruppe!

Wenn der Konzern konsequent handeln wuerde muesste dies passieren, wird es aber nicht!

Populistische Nullnummer


----------



## unimatrix (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

@Chicky: Dein Post stößt bei mir teilweise übel auf, weil Du hier einer gewissen Doppelmoral folgst. Für Dich ist der Umstand dass Menschen simuliert getötet werden nicht das Problem, sondern die Darstellung des Vorgangs?! Das ist Rumrechnen, um irgendetwas am Vorgang des simulierten Tötens zu legitimieren. Ob jemand mit einer Plastikpistole im Kinderzimmer spielt, oder Räuber und Gendarm, oder Coybow und Indianer ist völlig nebensächlich. Denn wenn Du schon die Moralkeule auspacken willst, dann kritisiere den Ansatz: und der liegt in der Darstellung von Tötungen. Dein Ansatz der Erklärung kommt viel zu spät und produziert eben den faden Beigeschmack der Doppelmoral. Also 'harmlos' ist sicherlich auch beim Bewerten von Indianer-Cowboy-Spielen völlig deplatziert, wenn man so argumentiert. Die Phase im Kindesalter ist prägend - nur mal so als Denkanstoß.

Abseits dessen: Ehrlich, dann liebe Galeria-Kaufhof schmeisst auch alle gewaltverherrlichenden Filme aus den Regalen, sonst muss ich euch eine gravierende Doppelmoral in Zeiten des wiedererstarkten Aktionismus für Irmchen Blöd vom Lande unterstellen. In Filmen fliegen die Gedärme wunderbar in Szene gesetzt durch die Luft und ein Spiel wird zum Killerspiel, wenn ich einem Feind eine Kugel in den Kopf jage? Was ist denn bitte das?


----------



## Worrel (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				TheChicky am 18.03.2009 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier um Brutalität. Und da sind nunmal ganze Welten zwischen einem harmlos abstrakten Cowboy und Indianer-Spiel und einem blutrünstigem Egoshooter heutzutage. Eben genau der selbe Unterschied wie zwischen John Rambo und Tom&Jerry. Und zwar ein gewalt(ät)iger.


Wirklich?
Wenn beim C&I spielen einer "Peng, peng, du bist tot" sagt und der andere daraufhin das sterben simuliert, ist das nicht gewalttätig?

Man bedenke: 
a) der "Täter" hat in seiner Fantasiewelt gemordet.
b) dem "Opfer" hat es in der Fantasiewelt Spaß gemacht umgebracht zu werden - ein möglicher späterer Amokläufer ...?


----------



## DrProof (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

das ich bei Galeria Kaufhof mal nen Titel gekauft habe ist schon gute 6 jahre her 
also macht ma


----------



## banjo (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Haha, ich kann nur sagen gut so....haben wahrscheinlich eh nix verkauft bei den Preisen. Einfach nur lächerlich die Gamessparte bei denen!


----------



## German_Ripper (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Was solls, im Grunde bietet Galeria Kaufhof die Games so oder so überteuert an. Das wird wohl eher der Grund sein warum sie aus dem Sortiment verschwinden. Kein Absatz...


----------



## RM2000 (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Bitte, wer kauf denn in der Apotheke Computerspiele, so jedenfalls die Preise. Apothekenpreise.


----------



## Karnivour (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RM2000 am 18.03.2009 10:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, wer kauf denn in der Apotheke Computerspiele, so jedenfalls die Preise. Apothekenpreise.


das stimmt, wer da kauft, ist selber schuld ...


----------



## EZ-Roller (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				lunatic71 am 18.03.2009 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Verkaufen Saturn oder Media Markt jetzt auch keine PC Games mehr? Die gehoeren schliesslich genau wie Kaufhof zur Metro Gruppe!
> 
> Wenn der Konzern konsequent handeln wuerde muesste dies passieren, wird es aber nicht!
> 
> Populistische Nullnummer




Was mich gerade etwas irritiert:

Ich kenne Galeria Kaufhof AUSSCHLIESSLICH im Verbund mit Saturn. Also auf 3-4 Etagen Kaufhof Sortiment und im Obergeschoss Saturn (Shop-in-Shop) für "Multimedia"...   

Köln Schildergasse, Siegburg Kaiserstraße...

Wie habe ich mir das dann vorzustellen? Beugt sich die Saturn-Etage der Kaufhof Weisung, oder kann ich im Endeffekt doch 18'er Titel in einer der größten Kaufhof-Filialen erwerben?


----------



## Denis10 (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 18.03.2009 10:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Was solls, im Grunde bietet Galeria Kaufhof die Games so oder so überteuert an. Das wird wohl eher der Grund sein warum sie aus dem Sortiment verschwinden. Kein Absatz...



Ich kaufe ja in der Regel auch nicht bei Kaufhof PC Spiele, in deren Softwarepyramide habe ich aber schon des öfteren das eine oder andere interessante Spiel entdeckt.


----------



## Amanra (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

ich habe dort sicher noch nie ein Spiel gekauft. Ägerlich finde ich es dennoch, dass Kaufhof glaubt, auf diese Weise ein "Zeichen" setzen  zu müssen und so wieder die Spielergemeinde in die Schmuddelecke gerückt wird!


----------



## FMEA (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

selbst schuld... kann ich da nur sagen


----------



## baal-sebul (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Hmmm, Galereia seh ich eigentlich nur von außen... Ach nein, erst vor ner Weile war ich ja dort mit Schatzi und hab ihr Unterwäsche gekauft. 

Was hat das mit Jugendschutz zu tun, wenn Artikel für Erwachsene aus dem Sortiment fliegen? *grübel*
Das hilft total...


----------



## Huskyboy (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				EZ-Roller am 18.03.2009 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> lunatic71 am 18.03.2009 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind 2 verschiedene franchise in einem Haus, wohl auch der selbe inhaber, aber da der Kaufhof in dem fall eh keine multimediaartikel verkauft sondern der saturn kann die weisung dem egal sein


----------



## Paper2k7 (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

kaufhof steht im metrokonzern zum verkauf  und mal ehrlich.... hab da noch nie ein spiel gekauft...erstens sind die meistens ueberteuert und 2. gehe ich lieber zum fachhaendler meines vertrauens


----------



## Spcial (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

lol und wenn juckt das?

die spiele waren dort eh immer zu teuer. wenn dann schon mm oder saturn.

ich werde in deutschland aber bald GAR keine spiele mehr kaufen. die können ihre überteuerte und geschnitte software gerne behalten. wie gut das es "billigere" importe gibt.


----------



## e30micha (18. März 2009)

*AW:*

Kaufhof ist doch eh pleite  kein wunder das sie etwas aus dem Sortiement streichen ^^

Ich kaufe meine Spiele nur noch im Internet. Ich zahle lieber 5€ Versandkosten kann aber am spiel bis zu 25€ sparen! 

Fazit:
Ich kauf mir 2 Spiele im Netz, statt 1 bei z.B. Kaufhof 

Aber eins frag ich mich noch? Was ist mit John Rambo ( DVD ) und andere? Wo Köpfe wegfliegen etc. das bleibt in den Regalen?

Wie wäre es einfach mit "mehr" Sicherheit an deutschen Schulen? 

Geht aber nicht, kostet ja Geld


----------



## lunatic71 (18. März 2009)

*AW:*



			
				EZ-Roller am 18.03.2009 10:59 schrieb:
			
		

> lunatic71 am 18.03.2009 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sage ja populistische Nullnummer. So kommt Kaufhof in die Presse, man stellt das Unternehmen vielleicht in ein positiveres Licht, und bekommt die Butze endlich verkauft. Bisher bietet die Metro Gruppe Kaufhof wie Sauerbier zum Verkauf an,  ziemlich erfolglos bisher!

Vielleicht sollte einer der PC Games Redakteure mal in dieser hinsicht aktive und beharrlich nachfragen!


----------



## AndyHH (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*



			
				Dyson am 17.03.2009 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstbestrafung durch Naivität.
> 
> Wobei wir sowieso keine Zielgruppe von Galeria Kaufhof sind, behaupte ich mal.^^


Moin, 

wenn es jetzt die Maxime des Galeria Kaufhof ist Waren mit der Kennzeichnung USK/FSK 18 nicht mehr zu veräußern....   

Galeria Kaufhof gehört zur Metro Gruppe; daher werde ich zukünftig keine Waren mehr kaufen welche von der Metro Gruppe angeboten wird. 

Wer seinen Unmut in einer Email schreiben möchte der kann diese an: 

kontakt@metro.de  

richten. 

Ist jetzt die Metrogruppe eine neue politische Ausrichtung ?   


CU 
-- 
Andreas


----------



## Huskyboy (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*

die einzelnen Konzerne innerhalb der Metro können quasi machen was sie wollen, solange sie ihre zahlen erfüllen..

der Kaufhof steht schon seit ewig und 3 tagen zum verkauf, den will aber keiner, und da der noch plus einfährt macht die Metro den nicht dicht


----------



## Hurrican (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*

Bahh das ist ja erbärmlich was Kaufhof aka Metro da abgibt. Das heißt wenn es in der ganzen Metro Group so wird dann ist davon auch der Saturn und Media markt betroffen. *rofl* das werden die sicher nicht machen bei den beiden Riesen. Damit würden Sie sich ins eigene Bein schießen. Wie dumm und engstirnig muss man sein um so eine geschäftspolitik an den Tag zu legen?!

Wiederlich, einfach nur wiederlich. 

PS.: da sieht man wieviel die Metrogroup von den Kunden von Morgen hält.


Mfg Hurrican


----------



## X3niC (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*

Österreich grüßt und sagt Hey kauft die spiele bei mir billig+uncut.....
Also wer in der galeria pc spiele einkauft???Sry aber die preise da stehen seid jahren still.Ich glaub da kostet Cod2 noch 49.99......^^
Entweder Ausland oder im NOTFALL im saturn der auch sehr teuer ist.


----------



## pendecho (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*

Auf zur Videospielverbrennung .....

Heil Kaufhof


----------



## Huskyboy (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*



			
				X3niC am 18.03.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Österreich grüßt und sagt Hey kauft die spiele bei mir billig+uncut.....
> Also wer in der galeria pc spiele einkauft???Sry aber die preise da stehen seid jahren still.Ich glaub da kostet Cod2 noch 49.99......^^
> Entweder Ausland oder im NOTFALL im saturn der auch sehr teuer ist.



wir haben hier genug kleine und unabhängige läden so das man im normalfall NICHT nach österreich muss, bzw von dort was importieren muss


----------



## Spielmann (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*

Aktionismus!
Die unwissende Chefetage des Kaufhauses will das allseits zitierte böse "counter strike" verbannen. Doch die haben noch nicht mal die Schachtel gesehen. Jugendfreigabe ab 16, also ab April gibts den Shooter bei Kaufhof immer noch. Die machen auf Kosten Toter Werbung in eigener Sache. Zum Kotzen!


----------



## oceano (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*



			
				X3niC am 18.03.2009 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Österreich grüßt und sagt Hey kauft die spiele bei mir billig+uncut.....



uncut ja, billig nö


----------



## Desmo-Due (18. März 2009)

*AW:  Galeria Kaufhof  ... boykottiert USK 18-Spiele*

UND IM FASCHING HABEN SIE DAFÜR FÜR JEDES KIIND NE WAFFE


----------



## Postal-Dude (18. März 2009)

Herbboy am 17.03.2009 18:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hier in köln ist ein großer saturn *in* einem kaufhof - was ist dann mit dem?  :-o



Soweit ich weiss, is das doch ein Konzern: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_AG

@Topic: Die ham doch en Ratsch am Kappes.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mladjo (19. März 2009)

Also als zocker find ich das total bescheuert

aber als ausgebildeter Kaufmann (welcher ich bin) muss ich sagen das das eine geniale idee ist. warum? das haben die meisten hier schon geschrieben
die ganzen leute die nicht zocken und auch nichts davon verstehen sprich eher die ältere generation wird sich denken "Galeria Kaufhof macht sich Gedanken, um unsere Kinder und Enkel vor solchen Spielen zu schützen und Ihnen ist das sogar so wichtig dass der Umsatzverlust für sie keine Rolle Spielt." Dabei kann es gar keinen so großen Umsatz gegeben haben.

naja wie auch immer in Deutschland wirds echt immer schlimmer was es das Thema angeht und die Politiker versuchen auch nichts zu hinterfragen sondern greifen einfach die annahmen der Presse auf.

lg
mladjo


----------



## GodsWeapon (19. März 2009)

einfach nur bescheuert! aber solln die doch machen is mir doch egal ich spiel eh nur CSS und das habbich ja schon HA


----------



## spiderschwein (19. März 2009)

GodsWeapon am 19.03.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> einfach nur bescheuert! aber solln die doch machen is mir doch egal ich spiel eh nur CSS und das habbich ja schon HA



haha, ja das geile ist. css ist ab 16. also werden die wohl das verpöhnteste spiel überhaupt weiterverkaufen... lol


----------



## cree56 (19. März 2009)

Ich bin öfters im Kaufhof und vermute, dass die PC- Spiele- Umsätze nach diesem Verzicht nicht nennenswert in den Keller gehen, weil sie dort schon sind. 
Alles viel zu teuer, zu unübersichtlich und unaktuell.
Keine Kunden, keine Verkäufer.
Also kein Verlust für die PC- Spieleindustrie.


----------



## B-Tingeltangel-Bob (21. März 2009)

Schön und gut, aber was ist mit meinen Rechten als erwachsener Käufer ?Warum muss ich mir vorschreiben lassen, was ich spielen darf und was nicht ?Direkt geschieht dies zwar noch nicht, aber in dem Moment, wo die Zugänglichkeit von USK18-Spielen eingeschränkt wird, ist das der erste Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Was, wenn andere folgen ?Welcher Sinn steht denn hinter der Aktion, wenn Jugendliche die Spiele sowieso nicht erwerben dürfen?


----------

